# Does injection site make a difference to gains?



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

I've only ever jabbed in the glutes and was wondering if you inject IM do you get better results or does it not really matter?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Eh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no it doesn't yes you will get some swelling from short estered steroids but if you jab the same muscle say your biceps alot all you will get is a build up of scar tissue, a very close friend of mine has recently found out this is a bad thing to do.....

i do rotate places i shoot but never the same place in a row


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no it doesn't yes you will get some swelling from short estered steroids but if you jab the same muscle say your biceps alot all you will get is a build up of scar tissue, a very close friend of mine has recently found out this is a bad thing to do.....
> 
> i do rotate places i shoot but never the same place in a row


thanks pscarb


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

slype said:


> I've only ever jabbed in the glutes and was wondering if you inject IM do you get better results or does it not really matter?


all steroids should be injected im :confused1: ..

you say you only inject glutes ,but if you injected im would you get better results? am lost mate.

glute injections are im .

you are asking do spot injections work?

if so no they dont ,some say they do with test supension.

synthol is the only thing that will make one site grow from an injection and you want too stay well clear off that my freind. :thumbup1:


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

god-send said:


> all steroids should be injected im :confused1: ..
> 
> you say you only inject glutes ,but if you injected im would you get better results? am lost mate.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I should of made myself clear. What I meant was if I inject in my biceps for example, will they I see better reults there! but then I see you kind of read what I meant and answered accordingly!!! Cheers


----------



## soze (Nov 3, 2008)

my mate jabbed deca in his shoulder and i kid u not his whole arm down to his elbow went fcukin black m8. stick to the glutes


----------



## Doormandean (Nov 27, 2008)

When I have been on big courses I would rotate, glutes, shoulder and upper outer quartile of the thigh - although hit a nerve on the thigh once and until the oil dissipated I walked like I'd crapped myself!

Big favour of the green pins on glutes and delts, blues on thighs. Don't know if anyone agrees or not though.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

It doesnt matter where you inject you wont get growth from particular sites. the oil dissapates and enters the blood stream, it doesnt just cause that muscle to get bigger only.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

Doormandean said:


> When I have been on big courses I would rotate, glutes, shoulder and upper outer quartile of the thigh - although hit a nerve on the thigh once and until the oil dissipated I walked like I'd crapped myself!
> 
> *Big favour of the green pins on glutes and delts, blues on thighs.* Don't know if anyone agrees or not though.


ANy particular reason for this preference? I only use the blues.


----------



## Doormandean (Nov 27, 2008)

For me, areas such as glutes or delts with a large muscle mass and (I could be wrong here) less chance of hitting nerves etc I wanted to make sure it was good and deep in there especially for oil based gear that needs to disperse.

Just my opinion based on what I was told some years ago.


----------



## Doormandean (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, also, I completely agree with site injections being pointless. I just cycled each site due to the amount and frequency I was putting in.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Doormandean said:


> When I have been on big courses I would rotate, glutes, shoulder and *upper outer quartile of the thigh* - although hit a nerve on the thigh once and until the oil dissipated I walked like I'd crapped myself!
> 
> Big favour of the green pins on glutes and delts, blues on thighs. Don't know if anyone agrees or not though.


Upper outer quadrant of the glutes - yes - but the correct area of the quads is the middle third where the muscle belly is fullest.

The difference between 21 and a 23 pins is minimal. Neither will cause appreciable trauma with good injection technique. It's the length and penetration depth that are important - at least 3/4 inch into the muscle belly - but don't aim for the bone.

There's no more nerves in quads proportionally than in the glutes.

How many guys have hit a nerve doing their glutes?


----------



## Doormandean (Nov 27, 2008)

OK Prodiver,

Thanks for that, like I mentioned it was just my thoughts. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

soze said:


> my mate jabbed deca in his shoulder and i kid u not his whole arm down to his elbow went fcukin black m8. stick to the glutes


then something went wrong

this is deffo not a common occurance

and should not put anyone off shooting delts any more than shooting any other muscle

there is a whole host of reasons why something like this could happen...and your mate just found one of them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i shoot Biceps/Delts(side and rear) and Glutes not because i think the muscle will get bigger but because if you rotate the injections more there is less chance of scar tissue build up


----------

